# Fair price for a good record cl2 36x18?



## GarF (8 Mar 2018)

I'm seriously considering dipping my toe in the woodturning water, initially with a view to making some staked chairs from the Anarchist's Design Book, and after that, who knows? Having read endless threads on here I've been keeping an eye on the 2nd hand market. Unfortunately used entry level machines seem to be a bit thin on the ground round here, but one has cropped up just down the road. Without going into too much detail, could anyone advise me what would generally be a fair price for a good CL2 36x18? I haven't seen detailed pictures yet (can only see that the headstock is blue)but I'm assuming this will fit 30 inches between centres.

Also, though I haven't managed to dig up much detail about this model yet, I'm also assuming it is recent enough to be able to get accessories for it as my needs/ability develop?

Many many thanks
G


----------



## nev (8 Mar 2018)

Anything between 50 quid and 200 quid depending on condition, location, accessories etc. Probably better than anything you can buy new for less than 250 quid.
Its a good solid lathe and you'll have no issues getting accessories or spares. 
It has a common spindle thread 3/4x16, No 1 MT and the 36x18 are the max dimensions in inches for the work size. 36" between centres and an 18'' :shock: bowl with the head swivelled.

owners manual here


----------



## GarF (8 Mar 2018)

That's great and thanks for linking the manual.
G


----------



## mumble (8 Mar 2018)

I have a DML24X for sale @£75 with a supaNova Chuck and some other bits if you are interested.


----------



## Steliz (9 Mar 2018)

Have a look on ebay. Click on the blue 'advanced' text next to the search button and tick the 'Sold listings' box, put your search criteria in and hit search.
There are a handful of results there but it should give you a reasonable idea of how much you should expect to spend on a CL2 lathe. 
I recently bought a CL4 that had a stand, bowl extension, chuck and 18 various good quality tools (and a few bits of wood) all of which had had very little use for a measly £600!

Good luck.


----------



## Jimmyp (12 Mar 2018)

mumble":13evv9mx said:


> I have a DML24X for sale @£75 with a supaNova Chuck and some other bits if you are interested.


Hi, I'm a newbie looking for a first lathe, do you still have this?


----------

